# Lookin For A Crew Member Port A



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Might need some one for Sunday. Going for AJ and Mako. Also looking for one or two new crew members for 2014. PM me and tell me a little about your self, and I will get back with you.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Got a lot of good responses for fishing buddies for 2014 I will be getting back with all pm's Mon-Tues rigging up for tomorrow right now. Thanks for all the interest. :cheers:


----------

